# Kolises



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Could someone translate this sentence to me please? 

"trela8hkes m tn ellada, pos kolises me ta ellinika??"

Is it means: 

"You are crazy for Greece, how do you know Greek?"  

 Thank you!! *I* am sorry for these mistakes!!


----------



## Vagabond

More or less: Did you go crazy with Greece, how come you got into Greek (meaning, the language)?

So you were really close.


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Vagabond... euxaristw para polu! *Y*our answer was so fast, thank you!!
Oh*,* *I* was close but *I* didn*'*t get it! 

If *I* say: "I go crazy with you" can *I* use the word trela8khes? Like: 

trela8khes mazi sou » *I* go crazy with you!

So trela8khes means "go crazy"? 

Anyway thank you again for the help!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Kevman

Yassou Karina,

Greek verbs conjugate for person, number, tense, aspect, voice, etc.  So trela8hkes (τρελάθηκες) literally means "you (familiar) went crazy" (2nd person, past tense).
However, in this context it means "you are crazy" in the sense of "you've gone crazy."

"I go crazy/I'm going crazy" would be trelainomai (τρελαίνομαι--1st person, present tense).

"I went crazy/I've gone crazy/I'm crazy (for)" would be trela8hka (τρελάθηκα--1st person, past tense).

"I go crazy [along] with you" might be trelainomai mazi sou (τρελαίνομαι μαζί σου)
and
"I'm crazy about you" might be trela8hka me sena (τρελάθηκα με σένα).


----------



## anthodocheio

Kevman said:


> "I'm crazy about you" might be trela8hka me sena (τρελάθηκα με σένα).


 
I believe it would be better "Είμαι τρελός/τρελή μαζί σου" (íme trelós/trelí mazí sou)

Generally you must have got it Karina, right?


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

So if *I* say "trelainomai gia Ellada" and "trelainomai gia mousiki" is it correct to*o*? 

 Wow*, I* do not have words for this beautiful and perfect explanation!!
*I* just have to say thank you and thank you again for give me your time to try explain it to me!! Kevman thank you very very very much, perfect explanation!
Anthodocheio thank you to you too! Thank you to you all!

Very, very, very much!! *I* hope help you all with some *P*ortuguese one day!! *H*ahaha 

*T*hank you! *E*uxaristw para polu!  

Oh Anthodocheio... Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!
Yes *I* think that *I* get it... *I* just need to put it in practise!

But if *I* say... "eimai treli mazi sou" it means "*I* am crazy with you", right?
and "trelainomai mazi sou" is "*I* go crazy with you"! 

 *A*m *I* right?  or not?  

Thank you very much anthodocheio! *T*hank you very much for gimme your time!


----------



## anthodocheio

Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> So if i say "trelainomai gia Ellada" and "trelainomai gia mousiki" is it correct to?


Yes! It is correct.

You could also add the article. "Trelaínomai gia tin Elláda", "Trelaínomai gia tin mousikí".

Greece, as something specific sounds better with the article, while music, as something general sounds equally good without it.



Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> But if I say... eimai treli mazi sou it means » I am crazy with you, right?
> and trelainomai mazi sou is I go crazy with you!
> 
> Am I right?  or not?


Yes you are right..
And please, you don't have to thank us so much!

Saludos


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Anthodocheio... Why did you put the "tin" in the sentence? What "tin" really means? When am *I* have to use it? 

[CHATTY PARTS REMOVED]


----------



## parakseno

"Tin" (την) is the definite article for the Accusative, the feminine form.

eg. 
He talked about the sea. - Μίλησε για την θάλασσα.
I saw Irene yesterday. -  Είδα την Ειρήνη χτές.

If you have further questions about the article please see the following threads:
*Definite and Indefinite Articles*
Use of the article


----------



## anthodocheio

Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> Anthodocheio... Why did you put the "tin" in the sentence? What "tin" really means? When am i have to use it?
> 
> Well, of course i do have to say thank you... and i know that thank you is not enought! You are hellping me and you don´t know how much!
> i am so sorry for these questions i will do my best to do not bother you anymore!
> 
> I will do my best!!!  and thank you again!!  xaxaxaxa!


 
OK, everything is fine..

"tin" is the definite article in acusative... Sorry.. To much to learn, right? 

Greek language has something more than the other languages... The cases of the nouns...

So it goes:
η Ελλάδα
της Ελλάδας
την Ελλάδα
- Ελλάδα

That's what "tin" is.
For more details, you could open a new thread... There's a lot of space!!!


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Yes, *I* understood! It is similar from Portuguese! Anyway, thank you very much!


----------

